# Are Doves supposed to sound like this?



## Tayzi (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,

As some of you may know I hand reared Splat a collared Dove who is now just over 3 months old. He had the usual squeaking, that changed to a sqeak like he was loosing his voice, and for the past fortnight he sounds like a Kazoo!!! He doesnt coo or make any other sounds. Infact he only makes a noise if you go near him. He doesnt do anything whilst outside, even though he has another young Dove who visits constantly throughout the day.
He has started bowing at me, (husband not happy lol) but he doesnt make a noise when he does it.
Any info would be appreciated.
Rachel


----------



## wildlife-rescue (Nov 28, 2008)

He's just maturing! They lose the ability to squeak as they grow older. Has he developed his full collar? If so, he's fully matured. The bowing at you sounds like display behaviour.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, it's normal  That kazoo sound is how they got the nickname "laughing doves".


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> That kazoo sound is how they got the nickname "laughing doves".


These aren't laughing doves, although they look alike.

*This video* has the two sounds our collared doves make...at the start of the video (just before the picture disappears) you will hear the "coo-coo-coo" which is followed by the "waak" landing noise.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ohhh. I must have missed the collared dove part. I thought we were talking about ringnecks, which are often called laughing doves.  They sound like kazoos too a bit when they do their "ha-ha"s


----------

